# Here's my lockscreen. Share yours too if you want.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

It's Anubis on my lockscreen.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

T-Mobile sucks.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> T-Mobile sucks.


Yup since they combined with Sprint they went downhill and they do throttling


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

T Mobile gives away MLB app for nothing to its subscribers. That's over $100 value. Hope it happens again this year. I get it, it you don't like baseball who gives a F,. right?
I feel the same way about basketball.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> T Mobile gives away MLB app for nothing to its subscribers. That's over $100 value. Hope it happens again this year. I get it, it you don't like baseball who gives a F,. right?
> I feel the same way about basketball.


Let it give away UFC and then we're talking.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I use a zoomed in part of this painting:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> T Mobile gives away MLB app for nothing to its subscribers. That's over $100 value. Hope it happens again this year. I get it, it you don't like baseball who gives a F,. right?
> I feel the same way about basketball.


After M.L.B. recent WOKE standings on issues 
. . . I can SEE WHY THEY HAVE TO GIVE IT AWAY !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Baseball ain't right since they can't spit tobacco on the field anymore !


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Okay this may be a stupid question but how do you screenshot your locked screen? You can't perform any actions with your phone until you unlock the screen, correct?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Okay this may be a stupid question but how do you screenshot your locked screen? You can't perform any actions with your phone until you unlock the screen, correct?
> 
> 
> View attachment 648249


android you can. iOS I don't know.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> android you can. iOS I don't know.


Well I have Android but that's about all I know. I'm not very technologically savvy😂🤣


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Well I have Android but that's about all I know. I'm not very technologically savvy😂🤣


At the lockscreen just press the hard keys to take a screenshot. Usually volume down and power at same time.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> Mobile gives away MLB app for nothing


BFD
(Big F_ckin' Deal!) 😐


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> At the lockscreen just press the hard keys to take a screenshot. Usually volume down and power at same time.


Ah ha . . . It wasn't working before because the fingers I was using are saved as a "fingerprint" so it would automatically unlock it when I would try to take a screenshot😂🤣 oopsie😆


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> BFD
> (Big F_ckin' Deal!) 😐


Yeah, as I said in the post, I get a lot of people couldn't give a rat's ass about it. The same way I feel about Basketball.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

oldfart said:


> View attachment 648324


 my 4 aces


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

I took this shot on Khao Phing Kan in Thailand. It was in The Man With The Golden Gun, so it is also known as James Bond Island.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Cool Anubis there Ozzy.......

Here's mine.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> Cool Anubis there Ozzy.......
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 648343


You read Russian?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Getting there again......I was fluent 30 years ago. I'm relearning the language again. With the Yandex browser I use though, I click once to translate it into any language I want.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> Cool Anubis there Ozzy.......
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 648343


Oh wow Ant was Russian all this time? Bro are you for taking Ukraine or against it.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> You read Russian?


Doesn't everybody???


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm thinking of this one . . .
Current events . . .

" Green Energy".


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 648697
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of this one . . .
> ...


Lol looking forward to Armageddon.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I felt left out not having a broken screen and seeing so many people with them.

My solution:











It draws a lot of attention.


----------



## Zachhiiee (Oct 24, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> Yup since they combined with Sprint they went downhill and they do throttling


Dude. They do throttling after 52GB of data usage In a 30 day cycle.
T-Mobile hasn’t gone downhill. It’s just since they’re migrating more people over form sprints network to their own, their network has a bit more stress on it. When everyone transitions to T-Mobile, they can begin shutting down Sprints network, and reutilizing it for their own network.


----------

